# CarPro Iron-X MSDS



## ScoobyTT

For anyone interested, I've found the MSDS for CarPro's Iron-X. I've appled some formatting to try and divide the sections up a bit more:

Carpro Tradng Ltd. Safety Data Sheet according to REACH Regulation (EC) No. 1907/2006
Product: Iron-X Revision date: 06/04/2011
Version: 1.02 Issue date : 11/04/2011

*Section 1: IDENTIFICATION OF THE SUBSTANCE/PREPARATION AND OF THE COMPANY/UNDERTAKING*
Identification of the substance or preparation: Iron-X
Use of the substance/preparation: Non-corrosive Iron Removal

Company undertaking identification: CarPro Trading Limited
Address: 7 Lfigeneias 4th Floor strovolos, Nicosia 1687 CYPRUS
Telephone: +972 546 411 911
Email: [email protected]
Emergency telephone: +972 546 411 911

*Section 2: HAZARD IDENTIFICATION*
Harmful
Harmful if swallowed
May cause sensitisation by skin contact

*Section 3: COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS
*Substances classified as dangerous according to Directive 67/548/EEC, if present (individually, or in combination) in concentrations exceeding those defined under 1907/2006.
Name EC Number CAS Number Content (% W/W) Hazard Symbol(s) R-Phrase(s)
Ammonium Sulfanylacetate 226-540-9 5421-46-5 3-25 T R25, R43
Alkyl Ethoxy sulphate -------------- 68585-34-2 1-15 Xi R38, R41

Additional substances, listed according to 648/2004
0.1% or more but less than 1%: Fragrance

*Section 4: FIRST AID MEASURES*
Inhalation: If patient feels unwell, remove from exposure and keep warm and at rest. Ensure airways are clear and give oxygen if breathing is difficult. If symptoms persist, seek medical attention.

Contact with skin: Wash the affected area thoroughly with soap and water. If redness/irritation develops/persists,
seek medical attention.

Contact with eyes: Immediately irrigate with eyewash solution or clean water. Medical advice should be sought as
a precautionary measure.

Ingestion: Wash out mouth and dilute ingested chemicals with plenty of milk or water. Do NOT induce vomiting. Seek medical attention.

First aid facilities: Eyewash and normal washroom facilities.
Advice to doctor: Treat symptomatically.

*Section 5: FIRE FIGHTING MEASURES*
*****This product is not flammable*****
Extinguishing media: Foam, carbon dioxide, dry powder or water fog.
Hazardous decomposition products:
Thermal decomposition giving flammable and harmful products: Hydrogen sulphide, methymercaptan, ethylmercaptan, sulphur oxides, carbon oxides

Special fire fighting measures:
It is advisable that fire-fighters wear self-contained positive pressure breathing apparatus and full, chemical proof, turnout gear.

*Section 6: ACCIDENTAL RELEASE MEASURES*
Personal precautions Suitable personal protection should be worn whilst dealing with spillage/accidental release.
Refer to section 8 for further details.

*Environmental precautions*
Wash spillage area with water to dilute. Do not discharge into natural waters without pretreatment at a water waste/sewage/biological processing plant.

Small spills (<5L) May be washed down the drain with water
Large spills (>5L) Should be contained with absorbent material and disposed of professionally.

Notification: If this material enters the waterways, contact the Environmental Protection Authority or your
local Waste Management Authority.

*Section 7: HANDLING AND STORAGE*
Handling As with all chemical products, eye and skin protection are advisable if repeated exposure or splashing may occur. Use in a well a ventilated area and avoid inhalation of vapour or mists.
At all times, observe good hygiene and working practices i.e. wash hands prior to eating, drinking, smoking or using toilet facilities.

*Storage* Store in original, closed containers, in a cool (20°C), dry and well ventilated area. Avoid sharp edges and other potential sources of puncture. Ensure product is stacked safely.

Avoid: Carbon steel, copper and copper alloys.

*Section 8: EXPOSURE CONTROLS/PERSONAL PROTECTION*
Occupational exposure limits
No occupational exposure limits listed (EH40 - UK Health and Safety Executive) for hazardous components listed in section 3.

Ammonium Sulfanylacetate:
INRS (FR) 2006 VME 1mg/m3
ACGIH (US) 2007 TWA 1mg/m3

*Hand/Eye/Skin Protection*
Hand, eye and skin protection should be worn if repeated exposure or splashing may occur.
Contact with skin should be minimised, In case of spillage, rubber boots and PVC suit should be worn.

*Respiratory Protection*
Not normally required due to low volatility. However, if the product is being used in an enclosed area, respiratory protection is advisable.

*Section 9: PHYSICAL AND CHEMICAL PROPTERIES*
Appearance: Colourless Liquid
Odour: Characteristic
Freezing Point: Not available (aqueous liquid)
Boiling point: 100 °C (same as water)
Flash point: Does not flash
pH: 6.5-7.0 @ 20°C (pH Neutral)
Relative density: 1.08 g/ml @ 20°C
Solubility: Soluble in water in all proportions

*Section 10: STABILITY AND REACTIVITY*
Stability Stable under normal conditions.
Materials to avoid Strong oxidising agents, nitric acid
Conditions to avoid Excessive heat (more than 50°C) and cold. Direct sunlight.

*Hazardous reaction products*
Thermal decomposition giving flammable and harmful products: Hydrogen sulphide, methymercaptan, ethylmercaptan, sulphur oxides, carbon oxides

*Section 11: TOXICOLOGICAL INFORMATION*
Acute toxicity: LD50 (oral, rat) 170-650 mg/Kg (adapted from OECD Guideline 423 (Acute Oral toxicity - Acute Toxic Class Method))
Inhalation: Low risk - not volatile. May cause irritation to the mucous membrane and upper airways. Symptoms of exposure may include sneezing and coughing.

Skin: Low risk. May cause irritation and sensitisation when in contact with the skin. May result in redness and itchiness.

Eye: Low risk. May cause irritation in contact with the eyes, which may result in redness, stinging and excessive tearing.

Ingestion: Medium risk. May cause nausea, vomiting and possible abdominal pain.

*Section 12: ECOLOGICAL INFORMATION*
Ecotoxicity LC50 500mg/L (adapted from OECD Guideline 203 (Fish, Acute Toxicity Test))
Persistence and degradability: Easy to eliminate.
Biological degradability: > 90%
Bioaccumulative potential: Does not bioaccumulate.
Other adverse effects: None

*Section 13: DISPOSAL CONSIDERATIONS*
Dispose of according to relevant government regulations. Empty containers should be rinsed with water prior to
disposal or recycling. If necessary, quantities greater than 5 Litres/Kilograms should be treated by a professional
disposal company.

*Section 14: TRANSPORT INFORMATION*
UN Number Proper shipping name Hazard Identification number Class Packing group
Land transport: ADR/RID Not classified as dangerous for transport
Sea transport: IMDG Not classified as dangerous for transport
Air transport: IATA/ICAO Not classified as dangerous for transport

*Section 15: REGULATORY INFORMATION*
Hazard symbol(s)
Harmful Contains Ammonium Sulfanylacetate. May cause an allergic reaction.

R-phrase(s):
R22 Harmful if swallowed
R43 May cause sensitisation by skin contact

S-phrase(s):
S2 Keep out of the reach of children
S26 In case of contact with eyes, rinse immediately with plenty of water and seek medical advice.
S37 Wear suitable gloves
S46 If swallowed, seek medical advice immediately and show this container or label

Guiding information:
This product is classified, labelled and packaged according to the Chemicals (Hazard Information and Packaging for Supply) Regulations (United Kingdom) 2009 and to the Approved Classification and labelling Guide (Sixth Edition).

Additional reference has also been made to EC Directive 67/548/EEC (Dangerous Substances Directive) and conformity with EC Directive 1999/45/EC (Dangerous Preparations Directive) has been checked.

The surfactant(s) contained in this preparation complies(comply) with the biodegradability criteria as laid down in Regulation (EC) No.648/2004 on detergents. Data to support this assertion are held at the disposal of the competent
authorities of the Member States and will be made available to them, at their direct request or at the request of a
detergent manufacturer.

The information within this data sheet has been collated from EC regulation 790/2009 (amended 1272/2008), the
CESIO recommendations for Anionic and Non-ionic surfactants (2006), the EH40/2005 Workplace Exposure limits, the
Detergent Ingredients Database (DID-list, maintained by Ecolabelling Norway on behalf of the European Commission),
CESIO recommendations for the classification and labelling of surfactants as "Dangerous for the Environment",
REACH Registered Substances Database IUCLID5) and from ingredient safety data sheets.
The data should be considered when making any assessment under the Control of Substance Hazardous to Health
(COSHH) Regulations.

*Section 16: OTHER INFORMATION*
Full text of hazard symbols and R-phrases, if mentioned as hazardous components in section 3.
R25 Toxic if swallowed
R38 Irritating to skin
R41 Risk of serious damage to eyes
R43 May cause sensitisation by skin contact

PLEASE NOTE: the above risk phrases refer to the full strength ingredients, NOT to the Iron-X product.

Revision history:
Revision Author date notes
1.02 BL Scientific 06/04/11 MSDS updated to REACH specification. Classification according to DPD and CHIP.
If you have any queries relating to this MSDS, its contents or any other safety related questions, please write to: [email protected]

The information contained herein is believed to be accurate and is given in good faith. No warranty or guarantee is implied. Recipients must take responsibility for observing existing laws and regulations.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Info on Alkyl (or Alcohol) Ethoxy Sulphates (AES) here:
http://www.scienceinthebox.com/en_UK/gl ... es_en.html

With a full PDF here:
http://www.scienceinthebox.com/en_UK/pdf/AES.pdf


----------



## ScoobyTT

Info on Ammonium thioglycolate here:
http://www.merck-chemicals.com/ammonium ... EWzeAfVhTl

And here:
www.alpha-tools.com/Files/MSDS/PDFs/msd_514.pdf


----------

